# Stove top (Moka) makers and methods?



## Noah T (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi all. New to this forum and wondering if there are others here making their coffee using this kind of thing:


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Noah T said:


> Hi all. New to this forum and wondering if there are others here making their coffee using this kind of thing:
> 
> <img alt="1594229374_stovetoppot.thumb.jpg.665384a749bd85235c5da9ef9e37bc5d.jpg" data-fileid="41972" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_06/1594229374_stovetoppot.thumb.jpg.665384a749bd85235c5da9ef9e37bc5d.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


I make a batch every few days with my Bialetti 6 cup. I put it in a flask in the fridge and my daughter then uses it to make herself iced coffees.

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

I have a couple of Bialetti Express's that I use every now and then, makes a nice change from espresso.


----------



## Noah T (Jun 26, 2020)

Thanks for your replies *ChilledMatt *and* hubcap!*

The stove top / moka method is currently the only way I use to make coffee.

I can get a few lovely and strong small cups cups of coffee this way. I stop the flow (by dipping the bottom of the pot in cold water) before all the steam / water goes through, so the result is nice and syrupy. A brilliant way to start each day, especially during lockdown.

I've no idea whether getting a proper expresso machine would give me a better result, to my taste. I've tried expresso at trendy places in Hackney which tasted interesting, but TBH not as intense and deep tasting as what I make at home. Dunno if that's because I'm an ingenu coffee-wise and can't (yet?) appreciate the subtleties of what these hipster types are creating.

Currently I use a Barista Encore for grinding, which seems to grind the beans fine enough for the stove top method.

My envisaged further stage in my coffee journey is starting to roast beans at home. Trawling through the web looking for ideas and machines for this, I came across this forum.

Any thoughts on what I should think about or look at next? Views or suggestions would be most appreciated.

Noah


----------



## _js (Jul 18, 2020)

Hey there, new here too! I've been using one of these daily and they can make decent strong coffee -- fresh ground beans help of course.

I do similar to @Noah T by running the base under cold water to stop the process almost immediately. I'll also turn the heat source off almost as soon as the spout starts spluttering and let the residual pressure push the rest of the brewed coffee through, keeps things rich and seems to help prevent errant grounds making their way through.

I'd also recommend filling the base from a fresh-boiled kettle and not turning the heat up too much both which helps avoid burning the coffee and gives enough time for decent extraction as pressure builds.

As for true espresso, well...there's gotta be a reason people spend hundreds and thousands more on machines when you can get great coffee from something as relatively cheap as a moka pot or aeropress. But it's all personal taste and there's no point splashing that much cash if you're happier with what you get from the pot than what a barista can do with all that experience and an expensive machine. Still...it's delicious to drink and fun to make and if you buy decent equipment it should hold its resale value (at this point I think I'm convincing myself more that you).

I've been home roasting for a few months, buying a few varieties of green beans and preparing a batch each week and I thoroughly recommend it. I'm roasting on the stovetop in a high walled carbon steel pan using a whisk to agitate. I'm finding the low tech approach helps understand what's going on add you can see, smell and hear the beans change as you roast. It's a challenge to finish without a single burnt bean but overall I'm happy with the result and enjoying playing with different temperatures and times each week. I've just picked up a new batch of beans for the Sunday roast and am now looking forward to the first taste come Monday morning!


----------



## coffeeWhippet (Aug 1, 2020)

I've been using the moka pot every morning all through lockdown and just considering getting my first proper espresso machine. I follow James Hoffman's advice on method of use so use freshly boiled water to just under the pressure valve and then stop the process just as it turns blonde but before it starts to make the hiss noise. I used to use just pre-ground in it and then got a burr grinder and started experimenting with beans and quickly discovered how bad coffee can get with sour under-extracted or bitter over extracted flavours but have also discovered how much better the taste is with a good bean and a finer grind than you can get pre-ground.

There's too many flavours to explore for me first from expert local roasters - I think I need to learn way more about the best way to get the flavours out of in just making coffee before I'd consider trying to roast my own. But then I manage to always burn a few nuts whenever I'm toasting pine nuts or similar - I think I'd most likely cremate coffee beans rather than roast them! 😲😆 - what kind of equipment are you looking at?


----------



## thejewk (Aug 5, 2020)

I've recently invested in a Clever Dripper and I'm getting the hang of it, but I am also thinking of getting one of these pots for a bit of variety. I used to have a neighbour who had one and would make us a brew with it a few times a week while we had a catch up and a chat, and it was always enjoyable.


----------



## federicofailcaffe (Apr 2, 2019)

Huge fan of the stovetop myself.

tried a few different ones: classic bialetti of course, now I stick with a stainless steel one, which I find making superior coffee with respect to aluminium ones. I bought on eBay an old Stella coffee maker, I think they are the best.

enjoy your stovetop!


----------



## Medikamina (Apr 26, 2020)

I enjoy making coffee with my Bialetti but haven't quite been able to get it right as yet.


----------



## coffeeWhippet (Aug 1, 2020)

federicofailcaffe said:


> Huge fan of the stovetop myself.
> 
> tried a few different ones: classic bialetti of course, now I stick with a stainless steel one, which I find making superior coffee with respect to aluminium ones. I bought on eBay an old Stella coffee maker, I think they are the best.
> 
> enjoy your stovetop!


 I have a bialetti stainless steel one and love it although recently got an AeroPress and think I prefer the coffee and appreciate being able to experiment more with coffee to water ratios and brew time etc although sometimes the simplicity and familiarity of the stovetop hits the spot perfectly!


----------



## Nexus (Aug 24, 2020)

I haven't tried the stainless steel Bialetti's but I love the coffee from my aluminium moka express! It seems so easy to make consistently good coffee with it.


----------



## mic_mac (Sep 3, 2020)

I have always used 2 different sized aluminium Bialettis but due to a replacement hob being an induction method, I have been using the stainless-based induction version. I really think this one gives a cleaner coffee compared to my aluminium ones.


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

I recently bought a Stainless Bialetti Venus,

I agree much prefer the taste from the stainless version.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

Me too - I've had traditional Bialettis for years, but much prefer the stainless steel Bialetti Venus for appearance and the taste of the coffee.


----------



## Catlady101 (Sep 26, 2020)

Thank-you so much for starting this topic, I joined here to find out about coffee beans, and have already picked up a couple of tips for my Moka use - which apparently I have been doing all wrong 🙂


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

For me, this is the go to method:


----------



## Katfud (Sep 27, 2020)

I'm a frequent hola user. Is a very cost effective entrance device!


----------

